
How I used Heroku, Chargify and Sendgrid to take my web-app to market in 3 days - Tawheed
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2010/04/how-i-used-heroku-chargify-and-sendgrid-to-take-my-web-app-to-market-in-3-days/
======
ApolloRising
Did you include the time it takes to create/purchase a merchant account,
Payment Gateway, etc?

~~~
Psyonic
No, he didn't. He had already done that for braintrust and re-used it. So it
is a bit misleading.

~~~
ApolloRising
Thanks

